# Unhealthy Manifestations of Cognitive Functions



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

Just what it says on the tin...I'm curious about the negative aspects of different cognitive functions and have a few ideas of my own. I'm going to add to this list from comments and credit accordingly, because well-made lists are pretty. Be forewarned that I'm not an actual user of some of these functions; I've only experienced their effects, so feel free to tell me I've got things wrong.

*Judging Functions (F/T)*

*Fe: Extraverted Feeling*

Becoming obsessed with what others think to the extent that one's own personal validation is based only on the opinions of others
Allowing a negative comment or event to become a paralyzing/inescapably depressing force
Becoming emotionally paranoid/suspecting others of hostility and negative intentions
Inability to be happy and function when loved ones are struggling
Anger at non-Fe users for not "caring" as much and/or smothering them with attention
Manipulating others for [one's own version of] "their own good"

*Fi: Introverted Feeling*

 Rejection of others' feelings in favor of one's own

*Ti: Introverted Thinking*

 Detaching completely from the outside world to pursue an obsessive, internal search for "truth"
 Becoming stuck on a single aspect of something that "does not compute" with the whole
 Refusal to learn a skill when the process and the "why" of its inner workings are not understood, even when the skill could be easily learned through a memorization of steps

*Te: Extraverted Thinking*

 Rejection people/morals for the sake of perfect efficiency

*Perceiving Functions (N/S)*

*Ne: Extraverted Intuition*

 A lack of focus or direction; the inability to concentrate on specific concrete details or set and achieve a specific goal

*Si: Introverted Sensing*

 Dwelling on past events so much that a negative experience becomes paralyzing; refusal to move on
 Refusal to do or try something new/something that has not turned out well in the past


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

@minavanhelsing

What about Ni and Se?


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you trying to describe inferior functions or maladaptive dominant ones?


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

@_minavanhelsing_,

If you'd like to do some research on the negative aspects of the functions and how they tend to manifest in each type, I highly recommend you read the work of Marie-Louise Von Franz in her book, "Lectures on Jung's Typology".

Here is an amazon link:

Lectures on Jung's Typology (Seminar Series): Marie-Louise von Franz, James Hillman: 9780882141046: Amazon.com: Books




Amazon.com said:


> "First presented as lectures at the C.G. Jung Institute in Zurich, the two authors expand, each in their own way, upon Jung's famous theory of types: Introversion and Extroversion as attitudes; Feeling, Thinking, Sensation and Intuition as functions of the personality.
> 
> Hillman elaborates upon the feeling function and differentiates it from eros, from emotion, from femininity and suggests ways of its educations.
> 
> Von Franz, *perhaps Jung's closest pupil and follower*, brings many practical examples to show the ways in which the inferior, unadapted side of personality uses the four functions for better and worse in relationships, in work, and in the development of the psyche."



You can also find a much cheaper eBook copy available from Apple here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/lectures-on-jungs-typology/id730169697?mt=11


----------

